# Moving to Liguria, Italy..



## BazB44 (Mar 6, 2016)

Ciao, I'm interested in moving to Italy (I live in Washington DC, US). Im looking for an area near a coast that has a mild climate (not too hot or humid), laid back to raise a family yet entertaining, and affordable. Im an Italian citizen so I have no problems with that side of things, but Im wondering if any of you are familiar with Liguria and can give me some insights.....or have other options? I imagine the south is too hot.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

BazB44 said:


> Ciao, I'm interested in moving to Italy (I live in Washington DC, US). Im looking for an area near a coast that has a mild climate (not too hot or humid), laid back to raise a family yet entertaining, and affordable. Im an Italian citizen so I have no problems with that side of things, but Im wondering if any of you are familiar with Liguria and can give me some insights.....or have other options? I imagine the south is too hot.


have you thought of abruzzo it has all you ask , we have lived here for 13 years and are verry happy , but there agane one mans meat is anotheres poison , if you need any more info feel free to ask


----------

